# Warner Studios: Filme laufen ab 2022 wieder zeitexklusiv im Kino



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Warner Studios: Filme laufen ab 2022 wieder zeitexklusiv im Kino*

					Die Warner Studios haben mit der weltgrößten Kinokette AMC eine neue Vereinbarung geschlossen, die ab dem Jahr 2022 gilt und wieder zeitexklusiv Filme in die Kinos bringt. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Warner Studios: Filme laufen ab 2022 wieder zeitexklusiv im Kino*


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

Ich hoffe mal das unser kleines Stadtkino weiterhin geöffnet bleibt.
Die hatten Ende Mai gerade wieder aufgemacht.
Es gibt noch ein paar Filme die ich unbedingt im Kino sehen will.


----------



## Krabonq (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das unser kleines Stadtkino weiterhin geöffnet bleibt.


Ich fänd es auch schade, wenn Kinos komplett aussterben würden.
Wahrscheinlich wirds darauf hinauslaufen, dass Kinos sich umstellen müssen, dass nicht mehr so viele Filme gezeigt werden. Eine Art Neuausrichtung, dass man öfters mal Klassiker wieder auf der großen Leinwand sehen kann, wäre z.B. auch interessant. Damit könnte man wohl kostengünstiger auch Kinosäle füllen.
Herr der Ringe (natürlich nur die Originaltrilogie) würde ich mir etwa gerne ein weiteres Mal in Groß anschauen, auch wenn ich mittlerweile schon die EE auf BR besitze und gesehen hab.
Dann vielleicht noch die Star Wars Episode 4-6, in einer Version bevor George sie manipuliert hat.
Zurück in die Zukunft, auch alle Teile.

Kinos werden wohl von etwas Normalen zu einer Art "Event" werden müssen. Man kann nur hoffen, dass 3D ausgestorben bleibt.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2021)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht noch die Star Wars Episode 4-6, in einer Version bevor George sie manipuliert hat.


Die gibts nur noch, wenn  man die original Filme hat. Ich hab die noch auf VHS liegen, besitze aber kein Abspielgerät mehr.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Ich fänd es auch schade, wenn Kinos komplett aussterben würden.
> Wahrscheinlich wirds darauf hinauslaufen, dass Kinos sich umstellen müssen, dass nicht mehr so viele Filme gezeigt werden. Eine Art Neuausrichtung, dass man öfters mal Klassiker wieder auf der großen Leinwand sehen kann, wäre z.B. auch interessant. Damit könnte man wohl kostengünstiger auch Kinosäle füllen.
> Herr der Ringe (natürlich nur die Originaltrilogie) würde ich mir etwa gerne ein weiteres Mal in Groß anschauen, auch wenn ich mittlerweile schon die EE auf BR besitze und gesehen hab.
> Dann vielleicht noch die Star Wars Episode 4-6, in einer Version bevor George sie manipuliert hat.
> Zurück in die Zukunft, auch alle Teile.


Gab es in unseren Kino tatsächlich schon solche Film-Marathon´s von Klassikern. Aber ich habe da keine Ausdauer für.


Krabonq schrieb:


> Kinos werden wohl von etwas Normalen zu einer Art "Event" werden müssen. Man kann nur hoffen, dass 3D ausgestorben bleibt.


Auf 3D kann ich auch verzichten. Zum Glück hat man bei uns meistens die Wahl  zwischen 2D und 3D .
Der Kinobetreiber meinte auch das immer weniger Leute 3D gucken wollen.


----------



## Thepunisher2403 (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gab es in unseren Kino tatsächlich schon solche Film-Marathon´s von Klassikern. Aber ich habe da keine Ausdauer für.
> 
> Auf 3D kann ich auch verzichten. Zum Glück hat man bei uns meistens die Wahl  zwischen 2D und 3D .
> Der Kinobetreiber meinte auch das immer weniger Leute 3D gucken wollen.


Bei uns in Nürnberg ebenfalls am Anfang des Jahres als se wieder aufmachen durften.

Ich zb. kann auf 3D nicht verzichten.
ich finde mit 3d taucht man direkt in den Film ein und hat einen deutlichen mehrwert als jetzt zb. 4K
ich hab mir damals auch einer der letzten 3D 4KOled TVs sichern können (sind jetzt sehr viel Wert) und da ist das 3D einfach der Wahnsinn...teilweise auch besser als im Kino (kommt auf die Beamer an die im jeweiligen Kino verwendet werden).


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

Mir ist 3D im Kino immer zu dunkel und unscharf. Außerdem sehe ich so schon unscharf und bin Brillenträger.
3D ohne Brille wäre vielleicht noch ok. Aber das ist für die meisten Kinos wohl zu teuer.


----------



## Cleriker (12. August 2021)

Ich freue mich über diese News. Ins Kino gehe ich richtig, richtig gerne. Alles was den Kinos hilft ist für mich gut.


----------



## Zuriko (12. August 2021)

Mein letzter Kinofilm war "Joker". Kurz darauf schlug die Pandemie voll zu.

Ich freue mich auch endlich wieder ins Kino gehen zu können. Wer nicht gerade für ein paar Tausend Euro ein Heimkino eingerichtet hat und dazu nicht in einer Mietwohnung lebt mit Nachbarn, der hatte wohl Glück. Ich habe hier zwar einen 75 Zoll Screen und sehr gute Kopfhörer für am Abend, aber das Kino ist eben unersetzlich und ich bin sicher gewisse Filme wären dort einfach noch besser zur Geltung gekommen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. August 2021)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Zurück in die Zukunft, auch alle Teile.


Lief doch damals 2015 zum "Jahrestag" im Kino als Triple Special. 
Alle 3 Teile hintereinander weg. Grandios!  


Threshold schrieb:


> Die gibts nur noch, wenn  man die original Filme hat. Ich hab die noch auf VHS liegen, besitze aber kein Abspielgerät mehr.


Jein, man findet gar noch die uralt Kino 16 mm Fassung, da selbst auf der VHS bereits ein bissel in a new Hope abgeändert wurde. (PUGGO GRANDE) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BzopW3EnY9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## denrusl (12. August 2021)

zum Thema 3D, werdet ihr wohl enttäuscht werden, wenn die Gerüche stimmen kriegt da die Fortsetzung von Avatar ein entsprechendes Update und da hat Teil 1 den ganzen Trend angestoßen


----------



## Jan8419 (12. August 2021)

Da hat abe rjemand großes Vertrauen das viele Menschen bis dahin wieder das Kino besuchen werden.  Ich bezweifle das doch sehr.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

denrusl schrieb:


> zum Thema 3D, werdet ihr wohl enttäuscht werden, wenn die Gerüche stimmen kriegt da die Fortsetzung von Avatar ein entsprechendes Update und da hat Teil 1 den ganzen Trend angestoßen


Das ist ja auch einer der wenigen Filme der echt gutes 3D hat.


----------



## denrusl (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch einer der wenigen Filme der echt gutes 3D hat.


ich dachte wir reden nur über "gutes" 3D, schlecht umgesetztes 3D kann man ja wohl kaum als Standard ranziehen geschweige den sagen das dies so oft gibt


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

denrusl schrieb:


> ich dachte wir reden nur über "gutes" 3D, schlecht umgesetztes 3D kann man ja wohl kaum als Standard ranziehen geschweige den sagen das dies so oft gibt


Ich habe einige Filme in 3D gesehen und die waren da drin nicht so toll. Total unscharf usw und die Tiefeneffekte kaum nennenswert.

Und seitdem ich Probleme mit meinen Augen habe gucke ich eigentlich nur noch 2D.


----------



## Cobar (12. August 2021)

Ich glaube, mein letzter Film im Kino war Endgame, den ich jetzt auch so ziemlich als Abschluss des MCU für mich sehe. Irgendwie habe ich aber auch einfach keine Lust wieder ins Kino zu gehen bei den ganzen Gängelungen, die man da aktuell hat mit Maske die ganze Zeit tragen und ähnlichem, auch wenn ich z.B. gerne Godzilla vs Kong im Kino gesehen hätte. Von mir aus sollen sie eben nur Leute mit Impfung oder Genesene reinlassen und dann solche Dinge wieder abschaffen, damit man sich einen Film auch bequem anschauen kann.

Vermutlich werde ich aber auch in Zukunft nicht mehr oft ins Kino gehen und besonders als ich so 16-18 Jahre alt war, da bin ich teils mehrfach die Woche im Kino gewesen, weil so viele gute Filme liefen. Inzwischen spricht mich da vieles einfach nicht mehr an, dazu noch die Tricks der Kinos, um 2 EUro mehr zu bekommen. So zeigt das Kino hier im Ort Filme teils nur in 3D, weil sie da 2,50€ mehr berechnen können, auch wenn viele die Filme lieber in 2D sehen würden.

Ob Avatar 2 den gleichen Hype hervorbringen kann wie Teil 1 sehe ich auch eher schwierig. Teil 1 hatte damals mit dem 3D ein absolut überzeugendes Feature und mit den vielen Szenen, die den Planeten zeigten auch gute Schauwerte, die Story war ja maximal als 08/15 einzustufen. Ich denke, dass auch Teil 2 ähnlich lahm weitergehen wird und höchstens wieder schöne Landschaftsaufnahmen da ein klein wenig was rausreißen können, aber da würde ich mir lieber irgendeine richtige Doku in gutem 3D anschauen als Avatar.


----------



## Rhetoteles (12. August 2021)

Aktuell finde ich die neuen Releases ziemlich bescheiden. Mich würde da nichts ins Kino bringen. Im Kino war ich tatsächlich aber wieder und zwar zur Anime Night. Da wird einem noch ordentliche Story je nach Film und Genre geboten.
Bin ich der Einzige, der die Neuveröffentlichungen ein wenig zu politisch korrekt und/oder mit schlechter Story sieht?
Es kommen ohne Ende weibliche Hauptrollen und dann sind die meisten Filme dazu noch richtig schlecht. Z.B. Black Widow, Jolt, Suicide Squad, usw. Gut dagegen fand ich nur Chaos Walking.


----------



## denrusl (12. August 2021)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Aktuell finde ich die neuen Releases ziemlich bescheiden. Mich würde da nichts ins Kino bringen. Im Kino war ich tatsähclich aber wieder und zwar zur Anime Night. Da wird einem noch ordentliche Story je nach Film und Genre geboten.
> Bin ich der Einzige, der die Neuveröffentlichungen ein wenig zu politisch korrekt und/oder mit schlechter Story sieht?
> Es kommen ohne Ende weibliche Hauptrollen und dann sind die meisten Filma dazu noch richtig schlecht. Z.B. Black Widow, Jolt, Suicide Squad, usw. Gut dagegen fand ich nur Chaos Walking.


Den Trend nehme ich derzeit bei mir in der Region auch wahr, also Serien und Animes werden vemerht gezeigt und das ganze komplett in Events gepackt. Ganz cool, Kinos müssen sich auch etwas neu erfinden für die "Unterhaltung"


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir ist 3D im Kino immer zu dunkel und unscharf. Außerdem sehe ich so schon unscharf und bin Brillenträger.
> 3D ohne Brille wäre vielleicht noch ok. Aber das ist für die meisten Kinos wohl zu teuer.



Brillenloses 3D ist für mehr als einen Zuschauer eine Herausforderung, für mehr als ein kleine Gruppe technisch unmöglich. Helligkeit und Schärfe mit Brille sowie die Bereitstellung ausreichend großer Brillen, die auch vor einer Sehhilfe den Sichtbereich nicht einschränken, sind dagegen nur eine Frage der Qualität des Kinos. Leider sind viele ja schon damit überfordert, einen Beamer richtig einzustellen. Das ist dann wirklich kein positives Erlebnis.  Was leider bei 3D mit passiven Brillen nahezu unvermeidbar ist: Übersprechen/Geisterbilder; die Polfilter lassen meist so um die 5 Prozent des eigentlich für das andere Auge bestimmten Lichts durch. In allgemein hellen Szenen kein Problem, aber bei z.B. hellem Raumschiff vor schwarzem All ist die Immersion für mich jedesmal dahin. Da zudem die meisten Regisseure/Kameramänner noch immer nicht kapiert haben, dass man in 3D nicht mit intensiven Tiefenunschärfen arbeiten darf, wenn einem die Augen der Zuschauer lieb sind, meide ich 3D seit langem wo immer es geht. Leider bieten einem nur sehr wenige Kinos die Wahl, auch in 2D zu schauen. Stattdessen lieber >10 Vorstellungen pro Tag in 3D – auch mit dem Ergebnis, dass außer der ganz großen Blockbuster die meisten Filme nach wenigen Wochen aus dem Kino verschwunden sind, was den Besuch auch nicht gerade erleichtert.


----------



## theGucky (12. August 2021)

Naja 3D im großen Rahmen könnte noch kommen...wird aber noch einige Jahre dauern.
Aktuell ist man bei kleinen Bildschirmen. 
Siehe: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Moni...s/Looking-Glass-Portrait-Vorstellung-1362996/
Wobei in der Vergangenheit schon einer mit PC Monitor Größe gezeigt wurde...
Ob das im Kinosaal umsetzbar ist....ist aber eher Fraglich, wie schon Torsten sagte...


----------



## buggs001 (12. August 2021)

Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> Bei uns in Nürnberg ebenfalls am Anfang des Jahres als se wieder aufmachen durften.
> 
> Ich zb. kann auf 3D nicht verzichten.
> ich finde mit 3d taucht man direkt in den Film ein und hat einen deutlichen mehrwert als jetzt zb. 4K
> ich hab mir damals auch einer der letzten 3D 4KOled TVs sichern können (sind jetzt sehr viel Wert) und da ist das 3D einfach der Wahnsinn...teilweise auch besser als im Kino (kommt auf die Beamer an die im jeweiligen Kino verwendet werden).


Wie gut läuft 3D auf einem OLED?

Gerade bei Shutterbrillen ist ja das Problem, dass alles dunkler wird und somit der TV im 3D-Betrieb die Helligkeit extrem aufdreht.
Das hat bei meinem "alten" LED ganz gut funktioniert und die fehlende Helligkeit konnte so wieder ganz gut ausgeglichen werden.
Aber da die OLEDs ja von Haus aus mit der Max. Helligkeit hinterherhinken (die aktuellen überdrüber EVO-Panels schaffen auch maximal "nur" 1000 Nits), stelle ich mir das im 3D-Betrieb gerade nicht so toll vor.


----------



## 4thVariety (12. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die gibts nur noch, wenn  man die original Filme hat. Ich hab die noch auf VHS liegen, besitze aber kein Abspielgerät mehr.







__





						Project 4K77 | The Star Wars Trilogy
					






					www.thestarwarstrilogy.com
				







__





						Project 4K80 | The Star Wars Trilogy
					






					www.thestarwarstrilogy.com
				







__





						Project 4K83 | The Star Wars Trilogy
					






					www.thestarwarstrilogy.com
				




Folge der Spur von 4k77 und 4k83 im digitalen Neuland. Wo kein Bürger eines freien Landes wiederholen darf was Google Dir zur Antwort geben würde.


----------



## DarkWing13 (12. August 2021)

denrusl schrieb:


> ich dachte wir reden nur über "gutes" 3D, schlecht umgesetztes 3D kann man ja wohl kaum als Standard ranziehen geschweige den sagen das dies so oft gibt



Das Problem ist/war das auch etliche Filme nicht in echtem 3D, also mit speziellen und teuren Kameras gedreht wurden.
Wenn man auf mehreren Sets gleichzeitig drehen will, dann braucht man solche Kameras auch noch mehrmals..
Daher wurden oftmals 2D-Filme nachträglich ins 3D-Format "gehoben" mit dem entsprechenden Resultat...schlechte, schwankende Tiefenwirkung, so dass einige Szenen in 3D genauso aussahen wie in 2D. (bestes Beispiel: Edge of Tomorrow)


----------



## Thepunisher2403 (12. August 2021)

buggs001 schrieb:


> Wie gut läuft 3D auf einem OLED?
> 
> Gerade bei Shutterbrillen ist ja das Problem, dass alles dunkler wird und somit der TV im 3D-Betrieb die Helligkeit extrem aufdreht.
> Das hat bei meinem "alten" LED ganz gut funktioniert und die fehlende Helligkeit konnte so wieder ganz gut ausgeglichen werden.
> Aber da die OLEDs ja von Haus aus mit der Max. Helligkeit hinterherhinken (die aktuellen überdrüber EVO-Panels schaffen auch maximal "nur" 1000 Nits), stelle ich mir das im 3D-Betrieb gerade nicht so toll vor.


Sehr sehr  gut, wie gesagt teilweise besser als in den kinos, die holen alles raus aus den 3d filmen,
da es passiv ist (polarisation) gibt es auch kein helligkeitsverlust wie bei der shutter technik

Desweiteren kannst du die Helligkeit von LED und OLED nicht miteinander vergleichen da es ja unterschiedliche Techniken sind
Aus meiner Sicht reicht die Helligkeit der OLEDs vollkommen aus...(hab meinen sogar nicht auf maximaler OLED helligkeit), die Nits Angaben von den Herstellern sind meistens nur Marketing Angaben wie damals bei den Hz Angaben.....


DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist/war das auch etliche Filme nicht in echtem 3D, also mit speziellen und teuren Kameras gedreht wurden.
> Wenn man auf mehreren Sets gleichzeitig drehen will, dann braucht man solche Kameras auch noch mehrmals..
> Daher wurden oftmals 2D-Filme nachträglich ins 3D-Format "gehoben" mit dem entsprechenden Resultat...schlechte, schwankende Tiefenwirkung, so dass einige Szenen in 3D genauso aussahen wie in 2D. (bestes Beispiel: Edge of Tomorrow)


Kann ich so jetzt nicht sagen hier kommt es auf die 3D Technik in den Tvs auch an....und auf viele andere Faktoren.

1. Auch konvertierte 3D Filme können sehr gut aussehen (siehe Marvel, Terminator, I Robot, Jumper, Predator)
hier kommt es auf die Umsetzung an
2. Auch bei schlechten 3D Filme habe ich zb. durch die passive 3D Technik noch ganz gutes 3D (bei hobbs &Shaw auch edge of tomorrow war ganz gut bei mir)
3. Du brauchst natürlich eine entsprechende Größe damit man in das 3D eintauchen kann, für gutes feeling sollte es schon 65 Zoll sein, größer is allerdings bei 3d immer besser


RyzA schrieb:


> Mir ist 3D im Kino immer zu dunkel und unscharf. Außerdem sehe ich so schon unscharf und bin Brillenträger.
> 3D ohne Brille wäre vielleicht noch ok. Aber das ist für die meisten Kinos wohl zu teuer.


dann hat das kino in dem du warst veraltete technik
bei uns in nürnberg hat das cinecitta zb. die neuesten sony 4k 3d beamerund da sieht das 3d richtig super aus


RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch einer der wenigen Filme der echt gutes 3D hat.


naja es gibt schon noch deutlich mehr filme die gutes 3d bieten....

Ich hab inzwischen über 300 3d filme (normale und animationsfilme)


Cobar schrieb:


> Ich glaube, mein letzter Film im Kino war Endgame, den ich jetzt auch so ziemlich als Abschluss des MCU für mich sehe. Irgendwie habe ich aber auch einfach keine Lust wieder ins Kino zu gehen bei den ganzen Gängelungen, die man da aktuell hat mit Maske die ganze Zeit tragen und ähnlichem, auch wenn ich z.B. gerne Godzilla vs Kong im Kino gesehen hätte. Von mir aus sollen sie eben nur Leute mit Impfung oder Genesene reinlassen und dann solche Dinge wieder abschaffen, damit man sich einen Film auch bequem anschauen kann.
> 
> Vermutlich werde ich aber auch in Zukunft nicht mehr oft ins Kino gehen und besonders als ich so 16-18 Jahre alt war, da bin ich teils mehrfach die Woche im Kino gewesen, weil so viele gute Filme liefen. Inzwischen spricht mich da vieles einfach nicht mehr an, dazu noch die Tricks der Kinos, um 2 EUro mehr zu bekommen. So zeigt das Kino hier im Ort Filme teils nur in 3D, weil sie da 2,50€ mehr berechnen können, auch wenn viele die Filme lieber in 2D sehen würden.
> 
> Ob Avatar 2 den gleichen Hype hervorbringen kann wie Teil 1 sehe ich auch eher schwierig. Teil 1 hatte damals mit dem 3D ein absolut überzeugendes Feature und mit den vielen Szenen, die den Planeten zeigten auch gute Schauwerte, die Story war ja maximal als 08/15 einzustufen. Ich denke, dass auch Teil 2 ähnlich lahm weitergehen wird und höchstens wieder schöne Landschaftsaufnahmen da ein klein wenig was rausreißen können, aber da würde ich mir lieber irgendeine richtige Doku in gutem 3D anschauen als Avatar.


ich könnte mir schon vorstellen das der einen neuen hype entfachen kann. 
richtige unterwasserwelten gibts es bisher in fast keine richtig guten filmen (abgesehen von aquaman)
der 2. teil wird 85% unter wasser spielen, deswegen bin ich da gespannt was uns da erwarten wird.

auch hat cameron in sachen 3d das aktuellste was geht für seine avatar filme aufgefahren.


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Brillenloses 3D ist für mehr als einen Zuschauer eine Herausforderung, für mehr als ein kleine Gruppe technisch unmöglich. Helligkeit und Schärfe mit Brille sowie die Bereitstellung ausreichend großer Brillen, die auch vor einer Sehhilfe den Sichtbereich nicht einschränken, sind dagegen nur eine Frage der Qualität des Kinos. Leider sind viele ja schon damit überfordert, einen Beamer richtig einzustellen. Das ist dann wirklich kein positives Erlebnis.  Was leider bei 3D mit passiven Brillen nahezu unvermeidbar ist: Übersprechen/Geisterbilder; die Polfilter lassen meist so um die 5 Prozent des eigentlich für das andere Auge bestimmten Lichts durch. In allgemein hellen Szenen kein Problem, aber bei z.B. hellem Raumschiff vor schwarzem All ist die Immersion für mich jedesmal dahin. Da zudem die meisten Regisseure/Kameramänner noch immer nicht kapiert haben, dass man in 3D nicht mit intensiven Tiefenunschärfen arbeiten darf, wenn einem die Augen der Zuschauer lieb sind, meide ich 3D seit langem wo immer es geht. Leider bieten einem nur sehr wenige Kinos die Wahl, auch in 2D zu schauen. Stattdessen lieber >10 Vorstellungen pro Tag in 3D – auch mit dem Ergebnis, dass außer der ganz großen Blockbuster die meisten Filme nach wenigen Wochen aus dem Kino verschwunden sind, was den Besuch auch nicht gerade erleichtert.


ich hab auf youtube mal einen clip aus japan gesehen wo das 3d ohne brille gezeigt wurde....war sehr beeindruckend


----------



## Ex3cut3r (12. August 2021)

Schade, mag nicht ins Kino gehen. Zu teuer grade wenn man was zu knabbern und trinken will. Unnötiges lautes brabbeln der Mitmenschen. Meistens miserable Bildqualität. Parkplatz in HH zu finden eine Qual. Selbst im Parkhaus am Samstag fast unmöglich. In der Gesamtsumme zu stressig, und wenn der Film dann noch schlecht war, fühle ich mich auch abgezockt.

Anders dann zuhause, Download/Stream in 4K. 65" OLED für zwei Leute vollkommen ausreichend.  Kostenloses essen/trinken da eigener Kühlschrank. Bei nicht gefallen, schlafe ich ein oder mache aus. Kein lautes Gebrabbel anderer Leute. Ah, richtig entspannend.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. August 2021)

Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> ich hab auf youtube mal einen clip aus japan gesehen wo das 3d ohne brille gezeigt wurde....war sehr beeindruckend



Alle nicht Labor-Ansätze, deren Techniken bislang öffentlich dokumentiert wurden*, arbeiten mit irgend einer Art von Linsensystem, dass mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig in verschiedene Richtungen ausstrahlt. Mit zwei Bildern und aktiver Linsensteuerung hat man damit schon vor 15 Jahren Autostereoskopie für eine Person geliefert. Die Qualität war sogar besser als mit Shutter- oder Polfilterbrillen und auf Augenhöhe mit HMDs. Aber bei mehr als einer Person sind mechanische Systeme unmöglich. Da bleibt nur noch die Option, jedem Raumbereich ein anderes Bild zu zeigen. Dafür braucht man nicht nur zentimeterdicke Linsensysteme und sehr hohe Pixeldichten, um überhaupt ein zusammenhängedes Bild zu erreichen, es schränkt auch den Sichtbereich massiv ein. Die derzeit für Digital Signage Demos beliebten 8K-Panels könn(t)en beispielsweise neun FHD-Bilder gleichzeitig darstellen, die dann optisch aufbereitet werden. Das reicht bei minimal 5 cm Augenabstand = Projektionsbreite je Bild in optimaler Betrachtungsentferung für einen 45 cm Kreisbogen, also gerade einmal für zwei Leute, die ihre Köpfe zusammenstecken müssen. Über die Linsen kann man dann noch aussuchen, ob es 45 cm Breite in 1, 2 oder 3 m sind – in geringerer Entfernung kann dann nur noch einer gucken, von weiter weg würden die meisten jeweils nur ein Bild mit beiden Augen und somit kein 3D wahrnehmen.

Ich glaube, es gibt mittlerweile Displays mit 27 oder gar 36 Perspektiven, das reicht nach gleichem Mechanismus für ein 180 cm breites Publikum. Also ausreichend für ein "Kino" mit zwei Reihen zu je drei Sitzen, solange sich die Zuschauer am Rand nicht nach außen lehnen und der Abstand von der ersten Reihe zum Bildschirm deutlich größer ist als der zwischen den Reihen. Aber jeder einzelne von denen sieht dann trotz 8K-Technik nur in 640 × 360 Pixeln. Und: Das Bildmaterial muss auch für die gewünschte Perspektivenzahl vorliegen. Bei Animationsfilmen könnte man das Rendern, aber Realfilme mit 36 Kameras zu drehen stelle ich mir abenteuerlich vor.

*: z.B. Creal schweigt sich dazu aus und zeigt Merkmale einer echten holographischen Darstellung, ist aber bislang auf <<2 Zoll beschränkt.


----------



## Krabonq (12. August 2021)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Aktuell finde ich die neuen Releases ziemlich bescheiden. Mich würde da nichts ins Kino bringen. Im Kino war ich tatsächlich aber wieder und zwar zur Anime Night. Da wird einem noch ordentliche Story je nach Film und Genre geboten.
> Bin ich der Einzige, der die Neuveröffentlichungen ein wenig zu politisch korrekt und/oder mit schlechter Story sieht?
> Es kommen ohne Ende weibliche Hauptrollen und dann sind die meisten Filme dazu noch richtig schlecht. Z.B. Black Widow, Jolt, Suicide Squad, usw. Gut dagegen fand ich nur Chaos Walking.



Capeshit ist fast immer auch nicht wirklich der Maßstab für irgendwas, außer zu viel CGI. lol
Chaos Walking hör ich jetzt zum ersten Mal, aber die Kritiken, auch wenn die natürlich alles sind, lassen ihn ziemlich schlecht dastehen.

Political correctness macht einen Film natürlich nicht schlechter, meistens wird von Disney und Co. das allerdings verwendet um mittelmäßige bis schlechte Filme irgendwie wertvoller wirken zu lassen und es kommt auch bei einigen Kritikern gut an, die dann bessere Noten vergeben. Dabei merken die großen Studios nicht, dass es einen Haufen guter Filme mit HauptdarstellerInnen gibt, die nicht weiße Männer sind. Aber von Mainstream Filmen solltest du wissen, dass man nicht zu viel erwarten soll, denn Filme wie Black Widow wären genauso dumm, wenn ein Mann die Hauptrolle spielen würde. Dass da mal was _richtig_ wertvolles kommt, passiert wirklich nur alle paar Jahre mal mit einem Herr der Ringe, Fury Road oder Blade Runner 2049.


----------



## Nobbis (12. August 2021)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen. Diese ätzenden Fernseher heutzutage, die ständig versuchen das gezeigte Bild zu "optimieren" und dabei einfach alles zerstören ... so etwas gibt es nicht im Kino. Dort wird ohne jede Veränderung das Bildmaterial an die Wand geworfen.
Diese Fernseher lassen kein Kinofeeling aufkommen. Die meisten Leute haben auch keine entsprechenden Anlage oder hören gar den Ton vom Fernseher. Hinzu kommt, dass die Umgebung eben nicht speziell ist, sondern gern zu Ablenkungen neigt. Handy, Klingel, Straßenverkehr, Mitbewohner, Toilettenpause und so weiter. Überhaupt, dass man spulen kann oder pausieren, führt dazu, dass man sich nicht auf den Film einlässt und keinen Fokus auf das Film schauen hat. 

All das und vieles mehr, machen Filme einfach kaputt und eh schon dürftige Filme von Streaminganbietern kommen wie TV Filme rüber und hinterlassen einfach keinen Eindruck. 

Argumente, wie man sie öfter hört, dass andere Menschen im Kino das Problem seien, kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Ich frage mich, ob das Menschen sind, die keinerlei Durchsetzungskraft haben oder physisch allen anderen Menschen so deutlich unterlegen sind, dass sie immer zurückziehen müssen. Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich saß schon zu Premieren im Kino, in dem ALLE Sitzplätze belegt waren und sogar ein zweiter Saal aufgemacht werden musste, aufgrund der Buchungen. Ich war so beeindruckt von den Kinogängern und im Film dann die Reaktionen der "Kino-Kollegen" unmittelbar mitzubekommen ... das ist einfach nur legendär, wenn gelacht wird oder gestaunt oder noch andere Emotionen.

Auch die soziale Komponente, mal aus dem Haus zu kommen, Freunde am Kino treffen, vorher was trinken oder essen usw. ..... einfach schön.

Diese Fernseh Gucker kann ich nur belächeln und werde sie nie verstehen.


----------



## PureLuck (12. August 2021)

NEWS schrieb:
			
		

> Seit zehn Jahren geht alleine in den USA der Verkauf von DVDs und Blu-rays mit Filmen und Serien jährlich zurück. Im Coronajahr 2020 sind die Verkaufszahlen für optische Datenträger um 20,46 Prozent im Vergleich zum Jahr 2019 gesunken, wie jüngst der Branchenverband Digital Entertainment Group bekannt gegeben hatte.



Richtig so, weniger Plastikmüll ist zu begrüßen.


----------



## 4thVariety (12. August 2021)

Schaut Euch auf Netflix den Pestdoktor and und wundert Euch dann wo der Film herkommt. So viel zum Thema Rechtstaatlichkeit, gegen Massenüberwachung  und Ausbeutung durch reiche Eliten sieht man in keinem Film den Hollywood in China vermarkten will. Trotzdem noch Platz für eine starke weibliche Rolle obendrauf; verkehrte Welt.


----------



## Thepunisher2403 (12. August 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Alle nicht Labor-Ansätze, deren Techniken bislang öffentlich dokumentiert wurden*, arbeiten mit irgend einer Art von Linsensystem, dass mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig in verschiedene Richtungen ausstrahlt. Mit zwei Bildern und aktiver Linsensteuerung hat man damit schon vor 15 Jahren Autostereoskopie für eine Person geliefert. Die Qualität war sogar besser als mit Shutter- oder Polfilterbrillen und auf Augenhöhe mit HMDs. Aber bei mehr als einer Person sind mechanische Systeme unmöglich. Da bleibt nur noch die Option, jedem Raumbereich ein anderes Bild zu zeigen. Dafür braucht man nicht nur zentimeterdicke Linsensysteme und sehr hohe Pixeldichten, um überhaupt ein zusammenhängedes Bild zu erreichen, es schränkt auch den Sichtbereich massiv ein. Die derzeit für Digital Signage Demos beliebten 8K-Panels könn(t)en beispielsweise neun FHD-Bilder gleichzeitig darstellen, die dann optisch aufbereitet werden. Das reicht bei minimal 5 cm Augenabstand = Projektionsbreite je Bild in optimaler Betrachtungsentferung für einen 45 cm Kreisbogen, also gerade einmal für zwei Leute, die ihre Köpfe zusammenstecken müssen. Über die Linsen kann man dann noch aussuchen, ob es 45 cm Breite in 1, 2 oder 3 m sind – in geringerer Entfernung kann dann nur noch einer gucken, von weiter weg würden die meisten jeweils nur ein Bild mit beiden Augen und somit kein 3D wahrnehmen.
> 
> Ich glaube, es gibt mittlerweile Displays mit 27 oder gar 36 Perspektiven, das reicht nach gleichem Mechanismus für ein 180 cm breites Publikum. Also ausreichend für ein "Kino" mit zwei Reihen zu je drei Sitzen, solange sich die Zuschauer am Rand nicht nach außen lehnen und der Abstand von der ersten Reihe zum Bildschirm deutlich größer ist als der zwischen den Reihen. Aber jeder einzelne von denen sieht dann trotz 8K-Technik nur in 640 × 360 Pixeln. Und: Das Bildmaterial muss auch für die gewünschte Perspektivenzahl vorliegen. Bei Animationsfilmen könnte man das Rendern, aber Realfilme mit 36 Kameras zu drehen stelle ich mir abenteuerlich vor.
> 
> *: z.B. Creal schweigt sich dazu aus und zeigt Merkmale einer echten holographischen Darstellung, ist aber bislang auf <<2 Zoll beschränkt.











						‘3D’ LED spaceship breaks free from 900 sqm screen
					

A gigantic 90-degree curved LED digital signage installation, set above a retail space in Chengdu, C...




					www.avinteractive.com
				




Hier nochmal das Video einzeln.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D75E-HbADHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das meinte ich zb. Man sieht hier recht gut was schon möglich ist allerdings dauert es sicher noch recht lange bevor es bei uns im normalen Bereich ankommt.


----------



## Maasl (12. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auf 3D kann ich auch verzichten. Zum Glück hat man bei uns meistens die Wahl  zwischen 2D und 3D .
> Der Kinobetreiber meinte auch das immer weniger Leute 3D gucken wollen.


Ich gucke Filme auch nur in 3D, wenn die Vorführung nichts anderes zulässt. In unserer Gegend hat man nicht die Riesenauswahl an Kinos. Kassel hatte meines Wissens nach sogar nur noch ein großes Kino. Das andere hatte wegen Umbau Arbeiten lange zu.


Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> Ich zb. kann auf 3D nicht verzichten.
> ich finde mit 3d taucht man direkt in den Film ein und hat einen deutlichen mehrwert als jetzt zb. 4K
> ich hab mir damals auch einer der letzten 3D 4KOled TVs sichern können (sind jetzt sehr viel Wert) und da ist das 3D einfach der Wahnsinn...teilweise auch besser als im Kino (kommt auf die Beamer an die im jeweiligen Kino verwendet werden).


Dann muss der Film aber auch vernünftiges 3D bieten. Das tun aber fast alle Filme nicht. War bei vielen Blockbustern mehr oder weniger gezwungen, diese in 3D zu gucken, da es da kaum 2D Versionen gab, was sich mittlerweile zum Glück geändert hat. Bei allen Vorstellungen hat man entweder Doppelkonturen gesehen und das Bild war eigentlich immer zu dunkel und stellenweise unscharf. Wenn man sich an den 3D Effekt gewöhnt hat, unterscheidet er sich kaum noch von nicht 3D, außer es gibt mal Popouts.

Da ist mir ein gutes kontrastreiches Bild mit guten Farben und ein dynamischer Surroundsound deutlich wichtiger.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. August 2021)

An den Dingern ist meinem Wissen gar nichts 3D. Das sind einfach nur gebogene Videowände, auf denen ein flaches Bild dargestellt wird, dessen eines Ende einen andern Blickwinkel als das andere hat. Auf 2D-Videos kann man das kaum von 3D unterscheiden, denn wenn die verzerrte Perspektive z.B. auf den 45°-Winkel optimiert wurde, aus dem diese Displays (scheint es laut Youtube schon in mindestens vier asiatischen Städten zu geben) meist fotografiert werden, dann sieht es auch genau dieser Perspektive und mit genau einem (Kamera-)Auge betrachtet halt so aus, als würde man in einen Quader schauen. Das aber nichts weiter als eine optische Illusion auf dem Niveau eines guten Straßenkünstlers, der dir mit Kreide den Grand Canyon "in" den Asphalt malt. Stereoskopisch ist da gar nichts und "3D" nur die Wölbung des halt nicht mehr flachen Displays, aber nicht dessen Inhalt. Leider kann ich keine Videos finden, wo jemand um so ein Ding herumläuft, aber dabei dürften deutliche Verzerrungen sichtbar werden und der räumliche Eindruck z.B. 45° von einer der Außenseiten betrachtet komplett verloren gehen.


----------



## Maasl (12. August 2021)

Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> ‘3D’ LED spaceship breaks free from 900 sqm screen
> 
> 
> A gigantic 90-degree curved LED digital signage installation, set above a retail space in Chengdu, C...
> ...


Sowas wird wohl denke ich nicht für Heimanwender auf den Markt kommen. Diesen 3D Effekt kannst du für echte Aufnahmen denke ich, auch nicht so einfach umsetzen. Das ist übrigens auch kein 3D Display. Der 3D Effekt kommt durch die Wölbung des Displays. Richtiges 3D ist das eigentlich nicht. Wenn man genau hinguckt sieht man auch, dass es gerade an der Wölbung auch zu leichten Verzerrungen kommt. Das wird wohl eine Spielerei bleiben


----------



## Thepunisher2403 (12. August 2021)

Maasl schrieb:


> Ich gucke Filme auch nur in 3D, wenn die Vorführung nichts anderes zulässt. In unserer Gegend hat man nicht die Riesenauswahl an Kinos. Kassel hatte meines Wissens nach sogar nur noch ein großes Kino. Das andere hatte wegen Umbau Arbeiten lange zu.
> 
> Dann muss der Film aber auch vernünftiges 3D bieten. Das tun aber fast alle Filme nicht. War bei vielen Blockbustern mehr oder weniger gezwungen, diese in 3D zu gucken, da es da kaum 2D Versionen gab, was sich mittlerweile zum Glück geändert hat. Bei allen Vorstellungen hat man entweder Doppelkonturen gesehen und das Bild war eigentlich immer zu dunkel und stellenweise unscharf. Wenn man sich an den 3D Effekt gewöhnt hat, unterscheidet er sich kaum noch von nicht 3D, außer es gibt mal Popouts.
> 
> Da ist mir ein gutes kontrastreiches Bild mit guten Farben und ein dynamischer Surroundsound deutlich wichtiger.



Habe ich schon in meinem Post geschrieben es hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.

Ich kann nur von meinem 3d oled berichten und da is fast jeder 3d film (lassen wir die low Budget filme mal außen vor) sehr gut
(Hab so ca. 280 bis 300 3d filme)

Desweiteren sind popouts eigentlich für 3d Filme nich beabsichtigt (wenn es mal aus Camerons Sichtweise betrachtet) sondern der Film eine gute Tiefe bietet etc so das du dir mitten im Film vorkommst

Kurz nochmal zum Thema 3d im Kino...
Nicht jedes Kino hat das gleiche Equipment, es gibt welche die rüsten ständig auf und es gibt welche die haben veraltete beamer im Saal und dann kann es natürlich zu deiner geschilderten Erfahrung kommen


----------



## sug4r (12. August 2021)

Ohhh Ja, OLED mit 3D!!!  Ich hoffe mein 2016er LG OLED hält noch lange durch, finde 3D auf dem OLED auch um Längen besser als im Kino. Keine Doppelkonturen und ein vernünftiges schwarz.....


----------



## Atma (12. August 2021)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Richtig so, weniger Plastikmüll ist zu begrüßen.


Ja, richtig zu begrüßen 

So eine Aussage kann nur von der Generation Netflix kommen, die Medien nur noch wie Fast Food konsumiert und keinerlei Qualitätsansprüche mehr besitzt. Obendrein legt man keinerlei Wert mehr auf Besitz, mieten und ununterbrochen zahlen ist der neue Shit.

Discs halten bei pfleglichen Umgang übrigens mehrere Jahrzehnte und sind keine Wegwerfartikel. Fang lieber mal den Abermillionen Kaffeebechern von Starbucks & Co. an die *täglich* benutzt und weggeworfen werden. Die Dinger sind eine Umweltkatastrophe weil sie wegen der Kunststoffbeschichtung nicht recycelt und nur verbrannt werden können.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> An den Dingern ist meinem Wissen gar nichts 3D. Das sind einfach nur gebogene Videowände, auf denen ein flaches Bild dargestellt wird, dessen eines Ende einen andern Blickwinkel als das andere hat. Auf 2D-Videos kann man das kaum von 3D unterscheiden, denn wenn die verzerrte Perspektive z.B. auf den 45°-Winkel optimiert wurde, aus dem diese Displays (scheint es laut Youtube schon in mindestens vier asiatischen Städten zu geben) meist fotografiert werden, dann sieht es auch genau dieser Perspektive und mit genau einem (Kamera-)Auge betrachtet halt so aus, als würde man in einen Quader schauen. Das aber nichts weiter als eine optische Illusion auf dem Niveau eines guten Straßenkünstlers, der dir mit Kreide den Grand Canyon "in" den Asphalt malt. Stereoskopisch ist da gar nichts und "3D" nur die Wölbung des halt nicht mehr flachen Displays, aber nicht dessen Inhalt. Leider kann ich keine Videos finden, wo jemand um so ein Ding herumläuft, aber dabei dürften deutliche Verzerrungen sichtbar werden und der räumliche Eindruck z.B. 45° von einer der Außenseiten betrachtet komplett verloren gehen.


So etwas ähnliches kenne ich auch noch von früher: 180-Grad-Kino 
aus dem Freizeitpark. War Fake-3D aber trotzdem hat man teilweise gedacht man wäre da drin.




Atma schrieb:


> So eine Aussage kann nur von der Generation Netflix kommen, die Medien nur noch wie Fast Food konsumiert und keinerlei Qualitätsansprüche mehr besitzt. Obendrein legt man keinerlei Wert mehr auf Besitz, mieten und ununterbrochen zahlen ist der neue Shit.
> Discs halten bei pfleglichen Umgang übrigens mehrere Jahrzehnte und sind keine Wegwerfartikel.


Vor allem kann man auch Filme offline gucken und sie gehören einen auch wirklich.
Nachteil ist, dass man irgendwann, ab einer bestimmten Filmzahl, Platzprobleme bekommt.


----------



## PureLuck (12. August 2021)

Atma schrieb:


> Ja, richtig zu begrüßen
> 
> So eine Aussage kann nur von der Generation Netflix kommen, die Medien nur noch wie Fast Food konsumiert und keinerlei Qualitätsansprüche mehr besitzt. Obendrein legt man keinerlei Wert mehr auf Besitz, mieten und ununterbrochen zahlen ist der neue Shit.
> 
> Discs halten bei pfleglichen Umgang übrigens mehrere Jahrzehnte und sind keine Wegwerfartikel. Fang lieber mal den Abermillionen Kaffeebechern von Starbucks & Co. an die *täglich* benutzt und weggeworfen werden. Die Dinger sind eine Umweltkatastrophe weil sie wegen der Kunststoffbeschichtung nicht recycelt und nur verbrannt werden können.



Ok Boomer... reeeeeee


----------



## Thepunisher2403 (12. August 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> An den Dingern ist meinem Wissen gar nichts 3D. Das sind einfach nur gebogene Videowände, auf denen ein flaches Bild dargestellt wird, dessen eines Ende einen andern Blickwinkel als das andere hat. Auf 2D-Videos kann man das kaum von 3D unterscheiden, denn wenn die verzerrte Perspektive z.B. auf den 45°-Winkel optimiert wurde, aus dem diese Displays (scheint es laut Youtube schon in mindestens vier asiatischen Städten zu geben) meist fotografiert werden, dann sieht es auch genau dieser Perspektive und mit genau einem (Kamera-)Auge betrachtet halt so aus, als würde man in einen Quader schauen. Das aber nichts weiter als eine optische Illusion auf dem Niveau eines guten Straßenkünstlers, der dir mit Kreide den Grand Canyon "in" den Asphalt malt. Stereoskopisch ist da gar nichts und "3D" nur die Wölbung des halt nicht mehr flachen Displays, aber nicht dessen Inhalt. Leider kann ich keine Videos finden, wo jemand um so ein Ding herumläuft, aber dabei dürften deutliche Verzerrungen sichtbar werden und der räumliche Eindruck z.B. 45° von einer der Außenseiten betrachtet komplett verloren gehen.


Ok danke für die ausführliche Erklärung.

Dann kann man nur darauf hoffen das es doch noch einen technischen Durchbruch, einen neuen hype durch avatar 2 geben wird oder es wird wieder komplett verschwinden 🙄


PureLuck schrieb:


> Ok Boomer... reeeeeee


Aber er hat ja komplett Recht...

Die Qualität kann nicht mit den Discs mithalten, vom Sound brauchen wir gar nicht erst anfangen, das dann größere Server gebraucht werden das wird eher verschwiegen und somit is das nur Heuchlerei wenn sagt das streaming besser für die Umwelt ist....

Was macht ihr zb. Wenn die Server nicht richtig funktionieren oder der Internetprovider Probleme mit dem Internet habt?....

Zudem hat man zb. Auch gesehen wenn zu viele auf die Personen auf die Plattform zugreifen musste es ja schon mal gedrosselt werden um die gestiegene Nachfrage überhaupt Regeln zu können....


----------



## Atma (12. August 2021)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Ok Boomer... reeeeeee


Besser ein Boomer als so ganz Argumente dazustehen wie du.


----------



## Maasl (12. August 2021)

Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> Habe ich schon in meinem Post geschrieben es hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.
> 
> Ich kann nur von meinem 3d oled berichten und da is fast jeder 3d film (lassen wir die low Budget filme mal außen vor) sehr gut
> (Hab so ca. 280 bis 300 3d filme)
> ...


Gerade ein kleineres Kino hier hat aktuellste 3D Technik. Habe da Avengers Infinity War und Shazam in 3D gesehen. Das 3D habe ich nach einer halben Stunde fast vergessen, auch wenn es dort durch aktuellere Technik deutlich besser aussah. Ich brauche es nicht, so wie viele andere auch, aber das ist nur mein subjektiver Eindruck. Es ist ja auch nicht grundlos vom Heimkinomarkt fast verschwunden.

Wie schon gesagt, mir ist da ein gutes Bild und dynamischer Sound für die Immersion deutlich wichtiger.


----------



## brot0 (12. August 2021)

Wer geht denn bitte noch ins Kino? Sauteuer, laut. Keine Pause. Oftmals schlechteres Bild als Zuhause. Vom Sound fangen wir gar nicht erst an.

Streaming Qualität ist schon ziemlich gut. Wenn ich Unser Planet auf Netflix kucke merke ich null Unterschied zur Ultra HD Bluray.


----------



## Thepunisher2403 (12. August 2021)

Maasl schrieb:


> Gerade ein kleineres Kino hier hat aktuellste 3D Technik. Habe da Avengers Infinity War und Shazam in 3D gesehen. Das 3D habe ich nach einer halben Stunde fast vergessen, auch wenn es dort durch aktuellere Technik deutlich besser aussah. Ich brauche es nicht, so wie viele andere auch, aber das ist nur mein subjektiver Eindruck. Es ist ja auch nicht grundlos vom Heimkinomarkt fast verschwunden.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, mir ist da ein gutes Bild und dynamischer Sound für die Immersion deutlich wichtiger.


Natürlich kommen die Gründe den Hersteller gelegen weil das gute Ablenkungen sind aber 3d is trz noch recht beliebt wenn man gewisse Verkaufszahlen sieht aber die werden konsequent ignoriert.
(Nicht umsonst gibt es noch beamer mit 3d selbst die neuesten die kommen haben 3d)

Die Produktion ist etwas teurer und aufwendiger
Man wollte 4k/uhd Discs pushen, jetzt eher die eigenen streaming Portale wie es Disney zb. Macht

Und klar jeder empfindet das anders ich zb finde das 3d ganz gut im Kino aber finde trz das 3d an meinem oled einfach besser 
Wenn du zb mit uhd disks glücklich bist is das ja ok

Ich kann nur diese Pseudo 3D schlecht Redner überhaupt nicht leiden und davon nicht mal die leiseste Ahnung haben^^

Ps mit ner guten Anlage hat man auch einen guten Sound 😅😉


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. August 2021)

Avatar war mein erster Film im Kino in 3D. Werde ich nie vergessen! Es kam mir vor, als hätte ich fast 3 Stunden geschielt. Als ich rauskam brummte mir der Kopf wie nach nem Wodka-Kater und meine Augen waren zudem Rubin-Rot. Unvergessliches Erlebnis

Für meinen Vater war es Liebe auf den 1. Blick. Der hat seitdem eine riesige, zimmerfüllende Sammlung an 3D-Blurays. Hab auch schon einige mit ihm gesehen. Oben geschilderte Symptome traten Gott sei Dank nicht mehr auf!  Was mir immer wieder aufgefallen ist: 3D ist nicht gleich 3D: hat wohl auch mit der Art wie die Filme aufgenommen, oder nachbearbeitet werden, zu tun. Bei Manchen merkt man nicht mal den 3D Effekt, während bei den Guten, es dir so vorkommt, als würden die fallenden Blätter im Film direkt vor die Nase fallen. Generell alle Marvel-Filme, und Dr. Strange insbesondere, habe ich bzgl. 3D sehr positiv in Erinnerung.


----------



## PureLuck (13. August 2021)

Atma schrieb:


> Besser ein Boomer als so ganz Argumente dazustehen wie du.



Was brauch ich da noch für Argumente?
Weniger Plastik ist weniger Plastik, PUNKT!

Dass der Michel sich dann aufregt, weil es gerade seine Komfortzone verletzt, ist nachvollziehbar, aber nicht automatisch richtig.

Mit dir braucht man so oder so nicht diskutieren.  Deswegen mein laxer Kommentar zu deiner Reaktion. 
Was erwartest du, wenn man gleich hirnlos als "Generation Netflix" abgespeist wird?


----------



## PureLuck (13. August 2021)

Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> das dann größere Server gebraucht werden das wird eher verschwiegen und somit is das nur Heuchlerei wenn sagt das streaming besser für die Umwelt ist....



Stromverbrauch für Server und deren Anschaffung ist weitaus umweltfreundlicher und vor allem besser zu handhaben als Millionen an Plastik-Discs mit entsprechender Verpackung/Hülle.

Klar kann eine CD/DVD/BR Sammlung über Jahrzehnte hinweg bei irgendjemandem vergammeln. Aber irgendwann fliegen sie halt doch in den Müll. Wir haben schon jetzt mit dem ganzen Plastik-Müll zu kämpfen.


----------



## Maasl (13. August 2021)

Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> Natürlich kommen die Gründe den Hersteller gelegen weil das gute Ablenkungen sind aber 3d is trz noch recht beliebt wenn man gewisse Verkaufszahlen sieht aber die werden konsequent ignoriert.
> (Nicht umsonst gibt es noch beamer mit 3d selbst die neuesten die kommen haben 3d)
> 
> Die Produktion ist etwas teurer und aufwendiger
> ...


Ok zu den Verkäufen wären mal Quellen ganz nett. Und zu den Beamern. Welche Beamer die kommen, haben noch 3D ? Ich gucke selber immer mal, da ich meinen Epson EH TW7300 bald in Rente schicken will. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube, dass sogar das vor ein Paar Wochen von LG erschienene Top Laser Beamer Modell hat kein 3D mehr.

Das mit der Anlage stimmt auch nicht so ganz. Deutsche Tonspuren sind oft schlechter, als die englischen Original. Sogar Dolby Atmos ist bei einigen Filmen in deutsch trotz Aufdruck kaum vorhanden. Guck dir mal die Blu Ray der ersten 2 Rambo Teile an. Da wurde die deutsche Tonspur digital auf 5.1 aufgeblasen. Das klingt wie eine schlechte MP3, was auch bemängelt wurde.

Ich verfolge einige Kanäle auf YouTube, die sich professionell mit dem Thema Heimkino beschäftigen. Daher meine ich, da auf einem relativ aktuellen Stand zu sein


----------



## Arzila (13. August 2021)

Ob sie lockdowns dann im Winter berücksichtigt haben? Bin ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Thepunisher2403 (13. August 2021)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Stromverbrauch für Server und deren Anschaffung ist weitaus umweltfreundlicher und vor allem besser zu handhaben als Millionen an Plastik-Discs mit entsprechender Verpackung/Hülle.
> 
> Klar kann eine CD/DVD/BR Sammlung über Jahrzehnte hinweg bei irgendjemandem vergammeln. Aber irgendwann fliegen sie halt doch in den Müll. Wir haben schon jetzt mit dem ganzen Plastik-Müll zu kämpfen.


dann würde ich an deiner stelle nochmal richtig lesen......
wie ein vorredner schon gesagt habe es sind nicht die blu ray hüllen schuld sondern der ganze andere plastik müll aber die wahrheiten und fakten werden von solchen "Umwelt Experten" konsequent ignoriert....
Das man dann auch exorbitant mehr strom braucht als vorher is auch egal aber klar ist umweltfreundlich....setz dich lieber nochmal mit dem thema auseinander bevor du hier so einen müll verbreitest...

Ahhh schön das du alle kennst und weißt wann die filme dann in den müll wandern interessant....


----------



## Thepunisher2403 (13. August 2021)

Maasl schrieb:


> Ok zu den Verkäufen wären mal Quellen ganz nett. Und zu den Beamern. Welche Beamer die kommen, haben noch 3D ? Ich gucke selber immer mal, da ich meinen Epson EH TW7300 bald in Rente schicken will. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube, dass sogar das vor ein Paar Wochen von LG erschienene Top Laser Beamer Modell hat kein 3D mehr.
> 
> Das mit der Anlage stimmt auch nicht so ganz. Deutsche Tonspuren sind oft schlechter, als die englischen Original. Sogar Dolby Atmos ist bei einigen Filmen in deutsch trotz Aufdruck kaum vorhanden. Guck dir mal die Blu Ray der ersten 2 Rambo Teile an. Da wurde die deutsche Tonspur digital auf 5.1 aufgeblasen. Das klingt wie eine schlechte MP3, was auch bemängelt wurde.
> 
> Ich verfolge einige Kanäle auf YouTube, die sich professionell mit dem Thema Heimkino beschäftigen. Daher meine ich, da auf einem relativ aktuellen Stand zu sein


Naja diese beamer würde ich jetzt auch nicht empfehlen weil die nur fake 4k bieten mit Pixel shift
Noch dazu betrachtet lg den TV und beamer Markt nicht getrennt etc.

Wenn man 4k (nativ) und 3d  haben will kommt man nicht an die Sonys vorbei und da bieten die alte und neue Geräte 3d auch die anderen Hersteller (was ich gesehen habe) bieten bei den neueren Geräten nach wie vor 3d an.

Naja auch da kommt es auf den av receiver an manche können da schon noch einiges rausholen aber klar is auch das richtiger 3d Sound schon nochmal deutlich was anderes is bekommen wir nur zu selten

Ich hab mir erst letztens ein neues Heimkino zusammengestellt mit marantz receiver etc.


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2021)

brot0 schrieb:


> Wer geht denn bitte noch ins Kino? Sauteuer, laut. Keine Pause. Oftmals schlechteres Bild als Zuhause. Vom Sound fangen wir gar nicht erst an.


Schlechteres Bild da kommt es wohl auf den Projektor an. Und ich glaube kaum das du die Soundkulisse eines größeren Kinosaals zu Hause nach/abbilden kannst.


----------



## Maasl (13. August 2021)

Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> Naja diese beamer würde ich jetzt auch nicht empfehlen weil die nur fake 4k bieten mit Pixel shift
> Noch dazu betrachtet lg den TV und beamer Markt nicht getrennt etc.


Je nach Beamer ist das geshiftete 4K aber auch schon extrem gut. Meiner gehört noch zu den ersteren Generationen. Hier kommt es auch wieder stark auf die Inhalte an. The Mandalorian sieht zum Beispiel auf meinem Beamer schon sehr gut aus, besser als viele Filme. Die größte Schwäche von meinem Beamer ist der Schwarzwert. Mittlerweile gibt es ja schon Geräte, die sind deutlich günstiger, als es meiner damals war und die sind noch ein wenig schärfer.

Wir haben mal den nagelneuen LG OLED von nem Kumpel mit UHD Inhalten getestet. Resultat war, dass die Filme kaum schärfer waren. Die Farben sind dafür natürlich noch eine Ecke Besser und auch der Schwarzwert. Ich müsste meinen Beamer aber auch mal kalibrieren lassen


----------



## PureLuck (13. August 2021)

Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> dann würde ich an deiner stelle nochmal richtig lesen......
> wie ein vorredner schon gesagt habe es sind nicht die blu ray hüllen schuld sondern der ganze andere plastik müll aber die wahrheiten und fakten werden von solchen "Umwelt Experten" konsequent ignoriert....
> Das man dann auch exorbitant mehr strom braucht als vorher is auch egal aber klar ist umweltfreundlich....setz dich lieber nochmal mit dem thema auseinander bevor du hier so einen müll verbreitest...
> 
> Ahhh schön das du alle kennst und weißt wann die filme dann in den müll wandern interessant....



Wow, eure Art zu diskutieren ist ja mal völlig langweilig.

Von mir aus können auch die ganzen Streaming-Dienste abgeschaltet werden, um weniger Strom zu verbrauchen.
Deswegen bleibt Plastik trotzdem Plastik. Weder bin ich Umwelt-Experte, noch muss man einer sein, um das zu raffen.

Wer sich diesen Plastik-Müll ins Wohnzimmer stellen und lebenslang behalten will, bitte gern. Aber dass Eigentum spätestens nach dem Tod eventuell (aber wirklich nur _eventuell _) in den Müll wandert, auf die Idee kommst du nicht?
Und was ist mit den Leuten, die gar keine Sammler sind und schon beim nächsten Umzug den Schei* in die Tonne hauen? Und was ist mit den ganzen Ländern außerhalb Deutschlands für die ebenfalls produziert wird und die keine Recycling-Standards wie wir haben?

Es ist völlig irrelevant, *wann *die Discs und Hüllen in den Müll wandern. Fakt ist, dass es eines Tages geschehen wird. Deswegen ist weniger Plastik auf der Welt grundsätzlich erstmal gut, auch wenn ihr Karens das nicht versteht und es mit eurem Hobby negativ korreliert.
Aber vielleicht glaubst du ja genauso dran, dass dein heiliges Plastikgut nie in den Müll gehen wird, wie daran, dass eine LED-Wand in Japan 3D ist.


----------



## Thepunisher2403 (13. August 2021)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Wow, eure Art zu diskutieren ist ja mal völlig langweilig.
> 
> Von mir aus können auch die ganzen Streaming-Dienste abgeschaltet werden, um weniger Strom zu verbrauchen.
> Deswegen bleibt Plastik trotzdem Plastik. Weder bin ich Umwelt-Experte, noch muss man einer sein, um das zu raffen.
> ...


1. Warum soll es langweilig sein.... nur weil dir keine handfesten Argumente einfallen bzw. liefern kannst und du weiter nur Vermutungen und Mutmaßungen verbreitest?
2. ich arbeite in der Verpackungsbranche und weiß darüber zu 100% besser bescheid als du also bitte.....
3.scheinst es nicht zu raffen denn nicht plastik ist gleich plastik wenn du in der branche arbeiten würdest wüsstest du das....
ergo wieder falsch....
4.und schon wieder nur mutmaßungen....kennst wohl wieder alle um zu wissen was danach damit passiert....
5.ahhhh jetzt weißt also auch das alle die keine filme sammeln die gleich in den müll schmeißen....komisch das dann soviele davon auf dem flohmarkt, ebay, amazon, ebay-kleinanzeigen etc....gebraucht verkauft werden....da muss ich wohl was an den augen haben da du ja weißt das die natürlich sofort in den müll wandern....
6. und wieder nur behauptungen.....

Sagmal kannst du auch mal richtige fakten, quellen und zahlen nenn als dauernd nur behauptungen los zu lassen oder kannst du nichts anderes?

Ps: das andere hat nichts hiermit zu tun also mehr als kläglicher und peinlicher versuch......


----------



## PureLuck (13. August 2021)

Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> 1. Warum soll es langweilig sein.... nur weil dir keine handfesten Argumente einfallen bzw. liefern kannst und du weiter nur Vermutungen und Mutmaßungen verbreitest?



Wenn du ein handfestes Argument nicht verstehst, kann ich auch nichts dafür.  Deswegen ist es langweilig. Von deiner Seite kommt ja auch nicht viel mehr als Behauptungen und aufgebrachtes Geblubber. 
Also noch einmal für dich zum Mitschreiben: Je weniger Plastik auf dieser komischen Kugel namens Erde neu produziert wird und damit im Umlauf ist oder Energie und Chemikalien für dessen Recycling aufgebracht werden muss, desto besser. Da ist es auch ganz egal, ob es Einkaufstüten, Trinkflaschen oder eben die CDs/DVDs/BRs inkl. Hülle sind. Wenn du das abstreitest, brauchen wir an dieser Stelle gar nicht weiter machen.



Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> 2. ich arbeite in der Verpackungsbranche und weiß darüber zu 100% besser bescheid als du also bitte.....



Ja ich auch und bin IT-Profi sowie Pilot bei der Lufthansa und manchmal auch Politiker oder Rechtsanwalt. yada yada yada...



Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> 3.scheinst es nicht zu raffen denn nicht plastik ist gleich plastik wenn du in der branche arbeiten würdest wüsstest du das....



Na da bin ich jetzt aber gespannt, ob du mir den Anteil an PP in den sich weltweit im Umlauf befindlichen Plastikhüllen optischer Datenträger nennen kannst.



Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> 4.und schon wieder nur mutmaßungen....kennst wohl wieder alle um zu wissen was danach damit passiert....



Man muss niemanden persönlich kennen, um die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu erkennen, dass Plastik irgendwann im Müll landet. Das ist doch common sense. Und wenn es vielleicht nicht bei dir der Fall ist, dann halt bei deinem Nachbarn oder sonst wem. Komm mal aus deiner Blase raus.



Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> 5.ahhhh jetzt weißt also auch das alle die keine filme sammeln die gleich in den müll schmeißen....komisch das dann soviele davon auf dem flohmarkt, ebay, amazon, ebay-kleinanzeigen etc....gebraucht verkauft werden....da muss ich wohl was an den augen haben da du ja weißt das die natürlich sofort in den müll wandern....



Was auf Flohmärkten & Co. landet ist doch nur ein Bruchteil der weltweit produzierten Güter. Gibt's dazu ne Studie? Zahlen? Keine Ahnung. Kannst ja selber mit den Zahlen jonglieren, wenn du Bock hast.
Mir ist bewusst, dass optische Datenträger keine Wegwerfartikel sind. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass so etwas in kürzester Zeit entsorgt wird. Hier auf Arbeit gammeln auch noch Datenträger von vor 20 Jahren ohne jeglichen Nutzen rum. Irgendwann werden sie a) schlicht nicht mehr gebraucht und im Wiederverkauf nichts wert sein oder b) ihre Funktion nicht mehr erfüllen (z.B. wegen Defekten).



Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> Sagmal kannst du auch mal richtige fakten, quellen und zahlen nenn als dauernd nur behauptungen los zu lassen oder kannst du nichts anderes?



Wenn gesunder Menschenverstand nicht Fakt genug ist, kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen.

PS: Aus Antworten auf einen Beitrag eine willkürliche Aufzählung zu machen und mit tausenden Punkten zu verzieren, das ist peinlich.


----------



## Thepunisher2403 (14. August 2021)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Wenn du ein handfestes Argument nicht verstehst, kann ich auch nichts dafür.  Deswegen ist es langweilig. Von deiner Seite kommt ja auch nicht viel mehr als Behauptungen und aufgebrachtes Geblubber.
> Also noch einmal für dich zum Mitschreiben: Je weniger Plastik auf dieser komischen Kugel namens Erde neu produziert wird und damit im Umlauf ist oder Energie und Chemikalien für dessen Recycling aufgebracht werden muss, desto besser. Da ist es auch ganz egal, ob es Einkaufstüten, Trinkflaschen oder eben die CDs/DVDs/BRs inkl. Hülle sind. Wenn du das abstreitest, brauchen wir an dieser Stelle gar nicht weiter machen.
> 
> 
> ...


handfestestes argument welches denn XD
alles was du jemals erzählt hast sind alles nur behauptungen und mutmaßungen... und aus denen du jeweils versuchst fakten draus machen.....das ist wiederum peinlich weil man aus solchen wahrscheinlichkeiten etc nur ratet und mehr nicht.....

also arbeitest du nicht in der verpackungsbranche....erzähl nicht so ein mist......wir stellen verpackungen her....
aber der rest passt zu solchen typischen ITler die glauben alles besser zu wissen aber naja...

genau daran merkt man das du nicht aus der branche kommst.... ich sagte doch das nicht platik gleich plastik ist.... und es neue und schonende verfahren gibt zur reduktion von plastik anteile....

.......ich muss nicht aus meiner blase rauskommen sondern du willst fakten erstellen obwohl das nur raten ist und mehr nicht.... es mag wahrscheinlich sein heißt aber nicht das es so kommt.....also bitte.....
wenn wahrscheinlichkeiten heute schon fakten sind.....

genau studien wo nur paar tausend leute genommen werden  und die ergebnisse dann für alle gelten sollen XD
ist das gleiche mit diesen blöden statistiken...

ahhhh jetzt ist gesunder menschenverstand fakten interessant....
schön wie du dir die wahrheit immer zurecht biegen willst....

bevor du wieder kommt das ich keine fakten nenne...
man kann nicht alles auf streaming umstellen...hat man ja im lockdown gesehen was passiert wenn alle auf netflix & co zugreifen....unsere netze reichen hier nicht aus hier müssten erst unsummen investiert werden...

das nächste wäre die großen streaming anbieter müssen ihre server farmen stetig weiter ausbauen da das angebot immer größer wird und auch die nachfrage stetig steigt ergo wesentlich höherer stromverbrauch und größtenteils gewinnen wir unseren strom nicht mit erneuerbaren energien....

ich verschwende jetzt keine zeit mehr mit dir weil bringen tut das eh nichts....weißt ja eh alles beser obwohl du nichtmal aus der branche kommst willst mir erzählen wie es läuft....

Ps: das war keine willkürliche aufzählung sondern nur die antwort auf deine behauptungen...wieder nur ein kläglicher versuch die wahrheit zu verdrehen....


----------

